# Return to offshore while onshore PR still in progress



## aqb11 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Due to some recent developments, I have landed in a difficult situation and seeking your expert opinion and advice.

* I am currently in Australia on work 457 visa

* Owing to the slump in new projects, my employer has asked me return back to offshore on 20th of July.

* I have submitted my EOI (score: 70) on 10th April in 'Systems Analyst' category. This skill has reached its occupational ceiling which will be reset on 01-July-2013. So I won't get an invite at least until 01-July-2013.

* My wife is working here on dependent 457 visa.


I am wondering what would be my options if i get an invite in early July:fingerscrossed:, lodge my PR application and then return to offshore before PR is granted.

Similarily, wht would be the options if I get an invite after I have returned to offshore.

My work457 visa would be cancelled after returning to offshore.

Looking forward to your replies.


Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

If you are talking about 189. 

Should be OK as long as you update your eoi before you get selected.


If you are taking about state it depends on their criteria 

You can put eoi in suspended mode as well 

Or if you get selected while onshore and then apply while onshore and return you can submit form to update your details 

Read through visa terms


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sumit, 

you can read this up on the 189 and 190 visa page in SkillSelect, actually. Make sure you keep your EOI up to date (especially if you have to move back to your home country before you get the invite). Most importantly, once you have submitted your EOI, to quote from the Applying tab: 


> You can be in or outside Australia when you lodge your application.


If you are still in Australia at the time you receive your invite you may even be allowed to stay on a bridging visa: 



> If you apply for this visa while you are in Australia, you may be eligible for a Bridging visa that allows you to stay in the country lawfully while your application is processed.
> 
> If you want to travel outside Australia while your application is being considered, you may need to apply for a specific Bridging visa that allows you to leave and return to Australia.
> 
> ...


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## aqb11 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks very much for your quick response

yes i am talking abt 189 visa.

if my EOI get selected and i lodge my application while i am still here at onshore and then return to offshore - before PR is granted - then can it slow down the processing of my appl? do i need to be at onshore for the PR to be granted?

someone told tht if u travel to offshore in such scenario then ur appl is put on hold and resumes only after u return to onshore. but i cant validate if this is true or not...


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't heard anything of that sorts . 

You can ask diac by calling them . typical wait times are 30 minutes to talk to someone but if you are on shore you Can try calling


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

aqb11 said:


> Thanks very much for your quick response
> 
> yes i am talking abt 189 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Do not worry about onshore or offshore thing...
One Friend of our's were in Oz when they applied for PR but due to some reasons they came back ..they just changed the current address in form 80 and informed their CO about the same...I do not think visa processing time will be affected because of this...Every thing is fine if you are not hidding anything...Best bet is to call DIAC and seek thier help and advise...All the best...


----------



## aqb11 (May 24, 2013)

okay i will call DIAC and share with u all wht i get to know..


----------



## aqb11 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am yet to talk to DIAC on my above query (endless wait time on phone). But i want to clarify one other thing, today i realized that there was a mistake in my EOI regarding one of the "start-date" of my employment. I want to correct it now. This update will not change my EOI score (infact it will _reduce_ my relevant experience by 1 month).

Is it okay to go ahead and update? 

given that I haven't got the invite yet, will i need to submit form 1023?

Thanks for your help!


Regards,
Sumit


----------



## aqb11 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am yet to talk to DIAC on my above query (endless wait time on phone). But i want to clarify one other thing,


aqb11 said:


> today i realized that there was a mistake in my EOI regarding one of the "start-date" of my employment. I want to correct it now. This update will not change my EOI score (infact it will _reduce_ my relevant experience by 1 month).
> 
> Is it okay to go ahead and update?
> 
> ...


Hello all, eagerly looking forward to your response on above query~


----------

